# Jr Black Belt Animal Training



## KempoSpirit (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi fellows,
I'm putting together some 5 animal training for jr black belts and was wondering if any other kempo people here have headed down the same path for jr black belts.  The basic idea is to have them study in each of the 5 animals specifically and learn techniques, forms, etc, for each of the these.  This would not be a hodge podge of mixed info, it will be specifically designed for certain defenses, etc.
Just looking for other folks advice if you have thought of this in your school.
Thanks in advance,
jc


----------



## Matt (Jan 31, 2009)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi fellows,
> I'm putting together some 5 animal training for jr black belts and was wondering if any other kempo people here have headed down the same path for jr black belts.  The basic idea is to have them study in each of the 5 animals specifically and learn techniques, forms, etc, for each of the these.  This would not be a hodge podge of mixed info, it will be specifically designed for certain defenses, etc.
> Just looking for other folks advice if you have thought of this in your school.
> Thanks in advance,
> jc



It's an interesting idea. Could you elaborate a bit? Where do these techniques come from? Are you a Shaolin Kempo person? If so, it would provide an interesting basis for a curriculum, but I guess it depends on what your opinion on what criteria makes an animal technique what it is. How do you determine what makes something a 'tiger'? Do you have existing animal forms?

I don't mean to barrage you with a million questions, I just think you may have a really interesting approach.


----------



## RevIV (Feb 1, 2009)

I know back in 1995 or so Masters of Karate under Fred Bagley got rid of a lot of their Kempo Punch Techniques and taught the animal techniques instead.  I do not know how much has become of it since then.


----------



## marlon (Feb 2, 2009)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi fellows,
> I'm putting together some 5 animal training for jr black belts and was wondering if any other kempo people here have headed down the same path for jr black belts. The basic idea is to have them study in each of the 5 animals specifically and learn techniques, forms, etc, for each of the these. This would not be a hodge podge of mixed info, it will be specifically designed for certain defenses, etc.
> Just looking for other folks advice if you have thought of this in your school.
> Thanks in advance,
> jc


 

Hi, 
we have a focus on each particular animal starting at Green belt through to bb. Green belt is tiger, green stripe is leopard, 3rd brown is crane, 2nd is snake ,and 1st brown is dragon...the forms do not necessarily follow however the students are required develop and demonstrate an understanding of each particular fighting style (animal) throughout the belt level. Of course there are other techniques at these levels but there is the added focus.  I learned this from Shihan Ingargiola and love they way it helps to focus the training so i think your idea is very good....other than that i have some of the same questions as Matt

Respectfully,
marlon


----------

